# Why upgrade to Chris King headset?



## JAYMATIK (May 9, 2006)

Can someone explain to me why so many people upgrade their headset to Chris King and what differences the upgrade makes? I'm trying to understand how an upgrade of a small component makes a difference? Or does it not?


----------



## s0ckeyeus (Jun 20, 2008)

Obviously a working headset is important, and people upgrade for different reasons. Some folks upgrade just because a headset is one of the most affordable CK components. Personally, I rock a CK spacer kit on my singlespeed. It totally blings out my Deore freehub...


----------



## Maadjurguer (Mar 22, 2008)

I see no need to upgrade a headset until the one you have is jacked.....the only reason to upgrade a headset in my mind is to bling things out....not that there's anything wrong with that.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

JAYMATIK said:


> Can someone explain to me why so many people upgrade their headset to Chris King and what differences the upgrade makes? I'm trying to understand how an upgrade of a small component makes a difference? Or does it not?


It makes you wallet lighter so you go much faster.
Personally, If I'm droppin that kinda coin, I'm goin for the CC 110 (much better design) - which I did


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

Because they come in a wide array of colours. 

I think many people just suffer from upgraditis or whatever you want to call it. 

Some of the lower end headsets are very poorly sealed, and may get gritty and creeky. But, you can get a good quality headset for less than the price of the CK.


----------



## papabear050 (Sep 15, 2007)

What is the performance benefits however of upgrading the headset?


----------



## One Pivot (Nov 20, 2009)

papabear050 said:


> What is the performance benefits however of upgrading the headset?


absolutely none.


----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)

Because it will outlast your frame and work more reliably than any of the other components you put on your bike. 

It seems very fashionable to bash CK headsets lately, but there simply isn't a more servicable, longer lasting, and well made alternative. Maybe Cane Creek has finally pulled their heads out of their asses with the 110, but with my history with their other headsets, I have no interest in pursuing that route. Plus, CK has always offered a 10 year warranty on their headsets. To be cute, Cane Creek offers a 110 year warranty with the headset of that name, so you got that going for you CC! 

Brand aside, a better headset gives you a better feel while steering, is usually less prone to noise, have better quality bearings with better sealing from the elements, and of course, come in pretty colors or designs. Often times it can give you a stronger interface which may even prevent ovalizing, bearing damage, or warpage.


----------



## JAYMATIK (May 9, 2006)

Maadjurguer said:


> The only reason to upgrade a headset in my mind is to bling things out....not that there's anything wrong with that.


That's what I was thinking before I posted this thread. They do look nice and if money wasn't an issue I'd buy one! 

I always hear that buying new wheels should be the first thing to upgrade if you want a lighter and better looking bike? Agree?


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

its all about the bling.


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

I live in a rain forest - headsets with cheap/poorly sealed bearings give us issues.

I have purchased 2 king headsets, that have been on 4 different bikes - once they are installed I do not need to worry about them again (cheaper headsets received water penetration, forcing me to disassemble / clean every few months). 

My newest frame already had a cane creek 110 installed - so I am just using that - it has held up well to the past 1.5years of abuse.


----------



## sanjuro (Sep 29, 2004)

I bought the cheapest loose bearing headset once to prove it doesn't really matter.

After a month of rattling and constant readjustment, I ponied up for a Chris King. Still have it after 10 years and I am going to put it on another bike.

I have used Cane Creek sealed bearing headsets without a problem, if they come on a bike. But if you are going to upgrade, why spend $80 for an ok headset when you can spend $40 more for a headset that will last forever.


----------



## Surly29 (Jun 8, 2009)

A high-end headset will not make you ride any better, if that's what you mean. A CK headset _is_ high quality, though, and until a few years ago, nobody could touch them. CC seems to be on par with CK lately.

I bought a *USED* Chris King 3 years ago and have only need to retighten it once, last year.


----------



## mtnbiker72 (Jan 22, 2007)

Bling is the only reason to upgrade to a King

The Cane Creek is a better design IMO, especially for longer travel and 29er forks due to their longer leverage A-C length.

But its hard to beat a Cane Creek S-3 (or ZS-3 for zero stack) for performance for the buck...as long as Black or Silver works for you.


----------



## Slee_Stack (Apr 14, 2010)

I've had one headset that never seemed to stay tight. Always would end up with a tiny amount of play or knock after a bumpy ride.

It very well could have been a poor initial install that caused the looseness on it.

Whatever the case, I yanked it and put a Hope headset on. It's smoother turning (when torqued higher) and doesn't loosen up. In the end it could be the better install and/or grease I used.

One thing for certain...it is built nicer and has much greater blingocity. (The stock headset had plastic pieces which just looked cheap). The price was reasonable too...$68.

Most 'upgrades' do little in measurable performance, but quality (in terms of finish and service life) can be legitimately improved.


----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)

mtnbiker72 said:


> The Cane Creek is a better design IMO, especially for longer travel and 29er forks due to their longer leverage A-C length.


Sorry for the threadjack, but have you rode both of those headsets on long A-C bikes? I've heard this claimed before and was wondering if anyone had hands on experience comparing the two. I want to replace my disposable S-3 and if you're saying the 110 is better than CK for long forks, then I'd like to consider it.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

b-kul said:


> its all about the bling.


Bling is out , it was replaced by "chi-chi" .


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

chi-chi-chi-chia!


----------



## One Pivot (Nov 20, 2009)

my s3 never goes loose. the seal is excellent, the bearings are excellent, the design with a proper split ring is much better than kings o ring that rubs through steer tubes. 

mines going on 3 years, never serviced or touched.. and its like new. if i replaced it with a king, it would be a downgrade.


----------



## Zoke2 (Nov 16, 2007)

now thats a blingy headset


----------



## JonathanGennick (Sep 15, 2006)

JAYMATIK said:


> Can someone explain to me why so many people upgrade their headset to Chris King and what differences the upgrade makes?


People come up with all sorts of reasons, but I believe it all comes down to the fact that Chris King headsets are available in flashy colors. They just look so darn cool.

FWIW, I use the Cane Creek S-3 as my default headset.


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

Yeah, colors!!


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

And it builds self esteem.


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

And chicks dig'em.


----------



## EBasil (Jan 30, 2004)

Ha ha! Lots of good sarcasm and some insight, too. The headset is definitely something you can wait on, but then when you do need one...

I wore through a headset on my daily-rider in 1991, so I bought a Chris King. It was great: smooth, easy to set and adjust etc.... A year and some later, I got a new frameset and transferred it over. I also had to buy the kit to convert it from threaded to "no-threadset". No problem. Worked great. Easy to service, too. Then, I got another frame, so I transferred the headset on over and made that one my main bike. It went all over the country with me. Headset always perfect. Then, I made that bike into a singlespeed, and made that my main bike, headset still perfect. Here, now in 2010, that same CK headset has many thousands of off road miles on it, is in its 4th frame and was buttery smooth and don't-have-to-think-about-it on last night's ride.

THAT is why you buy a CK headset. Mine's black and didn't come with logos at the time, btw. :thumbsup: 

My other two bikes, and my wife's two bikes also have CK's...one of which is blingtastic. They just work.


----------



## JAYMATIK (May 9, 2006)

How do you know when it's time to replace a headset? What are the signs? What 'noises' do you hear?


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

JAYMATIK said:


> How do you know when it's time to replace a headset? What are the signs? What 'noises' do you hear?


You hear a little voice in your head that tells you "red would look sooo cool!"


----------



## One Pivot (Nov 20, 2009)

EBasil said:


> y
> THAT is why you buy a CK headset. .


none of that is exclusive to king headsets. replace what you said with s3 and its still perfectly applicable, but you save nearly 100 bucks on it.. and get something better designed!

when your headset has play in it, its time to replace it. ive worn out a couple low end loose ball headsets on way or another.


----------



## mtnbiker72 (Jan 22, 2007)

zebrahum said:


> Sorry for the threadjack, but have you rode both of those headsets on long A-C bikes? I've heard this claimed before and was wondering if anyone had hands on experience comparing the two. I want to replace my disposable S-3 and if you're saying the 110 is better than CK for long forks, then I'd like to consider it.


I have seen problems with Kings on long travel bikes. I started to see a few the last couple years I worked in the industry (2002-early 2004) as a warranty manager. The complaint was a loose headset feeling even when they felt adjusted correctly in the work stand. The problem was (and still is) that there is no compression ring to hold the steerer tight with the upper race. There is a very tight fitting rubber o-ring and for most forks this was fine but the longer forks simply had too much leverage for that o-ring.

I owned a couple Kings myself over the years and never had an issue, but never on a fork longer than 100mm travel 26er. Since I have left the industry I have seen dozens of threads on MTBR addressing this very issue. I am a fan of Chris King as a company, their product is made in my home state and they are very environmentally concious...BUT the Cane Creek (owned by Dia Compe whom owns the Aheadset patent using the compression ring) is simply a better design and is what I would choose for a 29er or any long travel fork.
:thumbsup:


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

One Pivot said:


> none of that is exclusive to king headsets. replace what you said with s3 and its still perfectly applicable, but you save nearly 100 bucks on it.. and get something better designed!
> 
> when your headset has play in it, its time to replace it. ive worn out a couple low end loose ball headsets on way or another.


Maybe maybe not. Which head set has more raving reviews and testimonials from customers. Probably Chris King, although, that may be because people try to convince themselves they were right with their extravagant purchases.

Which would you buy if they were the same price?

Just like most expensive things, Chris King is nice and high quality and should be for a market of higher income people. $150 aint that much for a lot of people. On the other hand, like most high end stuff, there are good alternatives for people on a budget.

By the way, S-3 is a good alternative for people on a budget. Its the headset I'm running right now.


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

I agree, no performance benefits. 

I had an OEM headset that outlasted a frame, and installed it on a second. I used that thing for 7 years. The bearings got rough, but it did not decrease performance any.

When I finally got another new frame, I got a new headset. It felt a lot smoother, but in no way improved my riding or my enjoyment.


----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)

Thank you for the reply, very interesting. I never had a problem with my King on a 6" fork, but I'm always willing to listen to informed opinions and I'd hate to put a bunch of money into a product and find it inadequate.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

I have a King headset on my 'cross bike. I bought it fairly early in my ownership of the bike, because I was starting to have to yank the bars pretty hard the first time I turned the fork. It was the middle of the racing season and I was afraid the bike would start exhibiting worse manners, and I was also in a hurry to get it ready to go back out on the course, so I didn't do much research. I always try to upgrade to a part that I won't want to upgrade from later on.

Anyway, I haven't had to mess with it since then, and the bike has seen many more races and a period of being loaned to a fat friend of mine who used it to commute and do road miles. So while I can't say I've had it for ten years, yet, I wouldn't be surprised if in another eight and a half years, I can.

I have to admit that part of my choice is the bling, though. I got it in the Rasta color scheme.


----------



## mtnbiker72 (Jan 22, 2007)

zebrahum said:


> Thank you for the reply, very interesting. I never had a problem with my King on a 6" fork, but I'm always willing to listen to informed opinions and I'd hate to put a bunch of money into a product and find it inadequate.


Well like I said I saw some that have had problems, but of course there are a majority that probably don't have an issue. But there has been enough issues that have shown up on MTBR that re-enforce what I saw when I worked in the shop, it's something to consider. And it's an issue you just do not see with the Cane Creek headsets.

These days I can't put that kind of money at a headset anyway which totally negates the King for me...and frankly other than the "bling" factor I can't see any reason to go above a Cane Creek S-3...it's a set and forget product.
:thumbsup:


----------



## veloreality (May 10, 2009)

b-kul said:


> its all about the bling.


yup. 
but im cheap and found all of mine for cheap. one time i bought a wheelset and got it thrown in and another time i was givin a used one that 'looked' like ****. i polished it and put it on my cruiser. i rock king on everything i really ride. 
there is some sort of security feeling that goes with it also.

but to be honest ive never had issues with sealed cane creeks or ritcheys ive replaced with kings.


----------



## CaveGiant (Aug 21, 2007)

As with most products you get diminishing returns the more you spend.
CK might be great, and I could tell the difference between that and the £10 headset I had fitted waiting for the CK to arrive.

However to me that CK felt the same as the hope and cane creek I had before.

I am now using the headset that came free with my frame (would not take my hope or CK) and nothing but problems.

as ever I am rambling with out much of a point, so summary coming up.

£10 headsets suck.
I could not tell the difference between a bottom end CC, a Hope and a CK (apart from the price) The headset I liked the most was hope, all good but hope blingest.


----------



## djriddle (Oct 6, 2008)

The bottom cup of a headset is the most highly stressed bearing in a bicycle. Up until about ten years ago the King was the only headset that you could install and forget about so they have a heck of a reputation and over thirty years of making a no compromises product. Opinions vary about who makes the best headset, but there is none 'better' only comperable. Price is always a consideration though and for what the King headset costs, you might be able to have half or so of a nice shop built wheel set. If you're thinking about a mass produced mail order wheelset then the King headset is a better investment as you will be able to leave it to you grandchildren.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

djriddle said:


> The bottom cup of a headset is the most highly stressed bearing in a bicycle. Up until about ten years ago the King was the only headset that you could install and forget about so they have a heck of a reputation and over thirty years of making a no compromises product. *Opinions vary about who makes the best headset, but there is none 'better' only comperable*. Price is always a consideration though and for what the King headset costs, you might be able to have half or so of a nice shop built wheel set. If you're thinking about a mass produced mail order wheelset then the King headset is a better investment as you will be able to leave it to you grandchildren.


That's what some of us are saying, there ARE better headsets.


----------



## bikephan (Apr 14, 2008)

Best bang for the buck, S1 or S3. One has steel cups, other alum. 

Me, personally, use either king or the 110. I have never had a warranty issue with a high quality headset so the 110 year warranty is just marketing. Can I tell the difference between a 110 and king? No. They are the Ronco Rotisserie of headsets, set it and forget it.

The only issues I have heard of with king headsets were rider/installer error. even with the longer fork. I've run totems, lyriks, etc with kings and had no issues. I always use at least one headset spacer, and face my headtube. If it ever feels loose, tighten it right away. I can't remember one ever coming loose though. 

Are they worth the price? I have some kings close to 10 years old, so for 10 bucks a year I am happy.


----------



## Surly29 (Jun 8, 2009)

I guess it depends on your situation. To take off a functional headset and "upgrade" to a King (or a Cane Creek, for that matter), would most often be done for the bling factor only.

When I was building my rigid 29er I needed a headset and found a King for $80. I bought it because I knew it was high quality (a couple people bashing King's online doesn't erase the stellar reputation this company has achieved). Installed it no problem and have never had problems with it since.

I'm no expert, maybe Cane Creeks are better, but you'll pay $125 for a 110 just like a King. And considering they are both set it and forget it products, how much "better" can it really be.


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

EBasil said:


> ...............
> 
> THAT is why you buy a CK headset. Mine's black and didn't come with logos at the time, btw. :thumbsup:..........................


GASP! You mean to tell me you bought a CK headset withOUT the logo?


----------



## EBasil (Jan 30, 2004)

the-one1 said:


> GASP! You mean to tell me you bought a CK headset withOUT the logo?


Before "sotto voce" there was "no voce".


----------



## RobboNJ (Mar 23, 2011)

Good info on here, just got my first mtb last spring, 2011 Scott Scale 29er team, been loving it and getting upgrade-itis, was wondering what the hype about headsets was, and bling is the answer!

PS the stock handle bars at640mm are way to narrow, ordered a set of Easton heaven carvings which are 711, hoping they will improve handling and fun factor!


----------



## rockcrusher (Aug 28, 2003)

RobboNJ said:


> Good info on here, just got my first mtb last spring, 2011 Scott Scale 29er team, been loving it and getting upgrade-itis, was wondering what the hype about headsets was, and bling is the answer!
> 
> PS the stock handle bars at640mm are way to narrow, ordered a set of Easton heaven carvings which are 711, hoping they will improve handling and fun factor!


If I was upgrading a bike the very last place i would upgrade would be the headset. You literally get no performance gain, often times get a small weight penalty and it costs a lot more money than the one you currently have.

The cockpit for fit, then the wheels for performance are always my first and second step. Once everything is pimped out, then i would get a blingy headset but even then I might not. Case in point, just built a new bike from scratch, built it up nice but went with the Cane Creek 40 headset over the much more blingy 110 just because I really don't need to spend the money for something like that.

The only place i see upgrading the headset is if you have a loose bearing headset and ride wet conditions all the time. Even then the just to CC 40 would be perfect.


----------



## trailmax (Jun 29, 2011)

CK makes bomb proof bearings that spins smoothly for many years. Their bling-tastic colors are what adds flavor to their quality bearings.

Beyond that, I believe Cane Creek does make a better designed headset. They make a compression split ring to capture the steerer from the headset cap and their bearings are on par to CK when you go the 110 route.


----------

